# 17 Pitch prop VS 19 Pitch prop.....which will troll slower ?



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

Have a question that hopefully someone can help me with. I bought a 21 ft Thompson 210 Fisherman last November.. Have not had it on the water as of yet..but my concern is being able to troll down to those springtime speeds of .8 to maybe 1.8...Currently the boat is fitted with a 19 pitch prop and the previous owner told me it will only troll down to about 2.5...my question is this..I also have a 17 pitch prop for this boat... will that help get the troll any slower...any advice would be appreciated... thx and lets get fishin...


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

IMO there won't be any significant difference since in your idle speed....that's only an appx 10% reduction in pitch. A trolling plate or some bags would probably be the best route to achieve a lower SOG @ idle. I'm sure others here will chime in....there's a lot of Lake Erie fisherman that check in regularly. Mike


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

put a kicker on the boat #1 if that big motor dies your just a bobber in a big pond. #2 lot cheaper on fuel#3 it,ll get you back to the dock.# 4 you,ll have control of your trolling speed. #5 help on resale of your boat,


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Drag a bag..


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree with firemanmike...get a set of trolling bags.. once you get under 2 mph with your boat being kinda hi profile it will be hard to control in any kinda wind so to speak unless your trolling with the wave pattern...


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I always used a “happy troller” on the back of my 170hp I/O. Happy troller is a brand of trolling plate. Is spring loaded, a short rope and handle is pulled to raise and lower the plate from the back of the boat.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

if you reduce pitch your top end rpm's will increase, so you best check your WOT rpm's to make sure you are not operating over the rpm levels set for your motor.


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> IMO there won't be any significant difference since in your idle speed....that's only an appx 10% reduction in pitch. A trolling plate or some bags would probably be the best route to achieve a lower SOG @ idle. I'm sure others here will chime in....there's a lot of Lake Erie fisherman that check in regularly. Mike


Well..I certainly appreciate all the response to my prop thread..I will try the bag system 1st..the boat has a full platfom on the back..so a trolling motor would require removal..but might also be a consideration ..like stated..it will get you back to the dock..thx again


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

IMO 2 bags are much better than one. Gave me better boat control. I also worked hard to get my idle down to around 800 RPM.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

A 19" prop pitch will move the boat forward 19" per revolution while the 17" will move forward 17" (in an ideal situation, like running in Jello). So, yes the 17" version will be a "slower" prop for your boat. Will it get you to the desired speed range? Well, mathematically the 17" is about 89% of the 19" so 89% of your 2.5mph is only about 2.24mph, so no it will not get you to your desired trolling speed.

so what to do? on my inboard Baha, I use Amish Outfitter Beefy Trolling bags to get my speed down. I have found that they also somewhat stabilize my boat. On my outboard boat, I will use a combination of a trolling plate on the motor and the trolling bags.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

The reason we suggested plates and bags is that we know a drop from a 19 to 17 pitch prop isn’t going to drop your speed to .8- 1.8 if you can only get down to 2.5 with the 19. Probably should have said that in original post.


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> The reason we suggested plates and bags is that we know a drop from a 19 to 17 pitch prop isn’t going to drop your speed to .8- 1.8 if you can only get down to 2.5 with the 19. Probably should have said that in original post.


Well..once again wise thoughts from some very knowledgeable fishermen. I really would like to thank all who responded to my issue. My boat has 2 bags that came with it ..so I wiil start that route and see what happens. going out this Saturday to give it all a go...will post my findings


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

natureboyx said:


> Well..once again wise thoughts from some very knowledgeable fishermen. I really would like to thank all who responded to my issue. My boat has 2 bags that came with it ..so I wiil start that route and see what happens. going out this Saturday to give it all a go...will post my findings



good luck. and remember to keep your bags out of the prop AND remember to retrieve them before starting for home... have fun.


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

privateer said:


> good luck. and remember to keep your bags out of the prop AND remember to retrieve them before starting for home... have fun.


Ok..here is my report on the trolling issue..tried the bags and that was the ticket..trolled down to 1.2 into the wind and was happy with 1.8 with the wind at my back. thx all for the advice and btw..took 10 nice walleye home yesterday from cleveland...edgewater launch to 72 st. biggest was 28in


----------

